# Sister Site rpg



## th3bigbad (Apr 6, 2007)

how cool would it be to have sister site to rollitup and have it a RPG? like where your post count on this site would count as exp on the rpg site. of course it would have to be some sort of pot growing or selling rrr sumthin like that. but it would be kinda cool. just my $0.02 anyway


----------



## mogie (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh user that stinks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

i use to have Dealer Mc Dope (i think that's what it was called). hella cool drug dealing game. you traveled the globe making deals, getting busted, paying off cops and loan sharks. haven't seen it in a while though. anyone have it? pc version?


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 6, 2007)

I play this game sometimes... Geek Hideout --> Drug Lord 2.2 ... same idea. try it out.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder if if rollitup could get that game or one similar into stoners arcade and keep the high scores??


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I play this game sometimes... Geek Hideout --> Drug Lord 2.2 ... same idea. try it out.


 just downloaded. gonna check it out. thanks major.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

i got killed running from 18 airport security guards. bastards.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i got killed running from 18 airport security guards. bastards.


Lol.. you didn't have any 'noscent' huh? lol


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 6, 2007)

That game can be very addicting. After you play it a few times you will learn what to buy? where to buy from? and where to take it? I have had high scores in the 10 - 40 BILLION range...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

had a high score of 42,000. yipee!!


----------



## MightyBuddha (Apr 6, 2007)

I remember a game called drug wars for the Ti-83 graphing calculator back when I was in school. Fun shit.


----------

